# Database Discussions > MySQL >  MySQL & Data Environment w/Visual Basic

## csperber

I have been writing a Visual Basic 6 application to use Microsoft Access 2000.  It works great.  I have recently installed MySQL and migrated the Access data to MySQL.  The database schemas are the same.  I went into my Data Environment Connection object and changed from Jet 4.0 to ODBC using a MySQL DSN.  My app. appears to work fine at the start.  My data aware comboboxes pull down the correct data so I know I'm connecting fine.  When I attempt to pass information to the data environment via Visual Basic it appears as though MySQL only sees it as a NULL value.  For instance, I have a log SQL object that I call insert_Log.  

Here are its contents:

INSERT INTO Log ( Log ) VALUES (@LogStr);

When I want to log anything in my program, I simply issue a de.insert_Log "Message"

This routine runs at startup and always worked fine before making the switch to MySQL.  Now, MySQL records this information as NULL in my Log table.

What am I doing wrong?  Is there a parameter I should setting?

Your help is greatly appreciated,
CJ

----------

